# Starting 8N problem



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

My normally reliable 8N suddenly has some starting issues. In the Fall it worked fine (it had a complete tune-up and new plugs, points etc)but in mid-winter at above freezing temperatures ( I try to be kind), it was really hard to start. I got it to run once but it sounded like it was running on 1 cylinder and then it died. So, I pulled all the plugs which were all carbon-coated and black. I wire brushed them, it started again like a charm. What is the likely culprit here? Any ideas?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Black plugs are an indication of either very rich fueling condition, eg. high float level, or low engine compression.

The usual cause when a tractor is running just fine and the black plug condition comes on rather suddenly is the carburetor.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for that advice. In the Spring the carb was completely overhauled with new parts and it ran well in the summer and fall. In addition I changed the gas tank, bowl and fuel lines in anticipation of rust particles from a 68 year old tank.


----------

